# My Fishroom build



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

So this is my first post, i'm from Newfoundland. I've had different tanks over the years, first a 5 ga, then a 20ga,then a 77 ga,and then a 50ga. Back to the 77ga. Fav fish: kribs, apistogramma's,parrots,guppies,angelfish,clownloaches. just to name a few.

Now I have a 15ga (fluval 404) with a bunch of convicts, a 20ga (fluval 205/magnum 250 with micro-polishing cartridge) with a bunch of juvi angelfish (koi), and my 77 ga(fluval 406/magnum250 With M-PC/ fluval204) with 7 parrots, 2 pleco, 5 clown loaches.

What I have for my fish room: approx 7.5' X 6.5'

Tanks
5- 30ga
2- 20 ga
1- 15 ga

Lights
3x marineland new leds

Filters
Fluvals 204,205(x2)...for each 30ga

Heaters
EBO jagers x3 150watts

So as u enter the room

on your right.... 4- 30ga stacked (2 rows) in the middle....sitting room and the window

on the left....this is where the door sits when open, so space for the laundry sink. and a tank above Maybe my 77ga. or a couple 20's.

Next to the door i may put my quarintine tank(15ga) and use the 5 ga for a brineshrimp grow-out plus have a hatchery.

My plan is one step at a time, i'm gonna start on the right as i have enough equipment for the stacked 30's. #1 will be angels, #2 will be kribensis,#3 will be convicts ( i have to say i really like these) #4 fancy guppies

I have only 2 outlets in this room. I plan to change these to GFI unit. if i need more i can steal from the Hall outside the room.

I plan to post pics and comments as i progress. 
Any honest comments or advice appreciated, no haters please.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi Welcome to the site,

This forum is a highly educated group of individuals and on a side note living in Canada as well.

The fish selection sounds very cool and I would hate to badger you on your welcoming post but ... your tanks are all too small. I am all about positivity over complaints but I feel your fish would flourish more in larger environments.


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

we'll see.

i'm actually getting a 180ga once my fish room is completed. Moving my parrots from the 77 plus angels to 180ga. the guppies are for feeders. and there are no fish stores within a 100km so i'm hoping to sell many. i also thinkin bout pickin up a 50 too/ but not for a while.


----------



## tim_s (Nov 27, 2011)

Assuming you mean parrot cichlids -- they will injure / kill your angels. Although unpredictable due to being hybrids between two different cichlids the end result usually ends up being a highly agressive fish.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You may want to consider using air operated sponge filters for your smaller tanks to conserve energy. One appropriately sized air pump will be able to provide sufficient air for the majority of the tanks so you won't have to have individual power filters for each tank.

We are looking forward to seeing pictures of your new fish room. Good luck on the project!


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

tim_s said:


> Assuming you mean parrot cichlids -- they will injure / kill your angels. Although unpredictable due to being hybrids between two different cichlids the end result usually ends up being a highly agressive fish.


how many BP's do u have and how old are they? what fish do u keep with them. I've had Blood parrots for over 10 yrs, but i've moved around and had to sell them, these are the oldest at 4 yrs.


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

Deeda said:


> You may want to consider using air operated sponge filters for your smaller tanks to conserve energy. One appropriately sized air pump will be able to provide sufficient air for the majority of the tanks so you won't have to have individual power filters for each tank.quote]
> 
> do u have a suggestion for the air pump. i don't mind paying for air pump thats quiet and reliable. i was thinkin of a whisper 100. but i've never used a sponge filter since my goldfish bowl 30yrs ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't have a suggestion for a particular brand of air pump but you could check the Reviews section of the forum to see what other people have experience using.

A regular small air pump purchased at most local fish stores or websites would not be the type you would need due to their size. You should be looking at a linear or similar air pump for running multiple tanks off of one pump.

It's important to note that the height of the aquarium requires more air to reach the bottom of the tank because there is more water pressure to overcome.


----------



## mepeterser2451 (Mar 23, 2007)

your clowns & plecos will get big and can be messy. love the fish, but I couldn't even handle 2 clowns & 1 pleco in a 55.


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

mepeterser2451 said:


> your clowns & plecos will get big and can be messy. love the fish, but I couldn't even handle 2 clowns & 1 pleco in a 55.


traded the pleco's for a 26 fancy guppies and put them in a 15ga. the clowns grow really slow.


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

So our town water has clorine, i bought a rainfresh carbon filter for the main waterline. Should i also buy another for the water supplying my tanks or is not really needed. Is there a test kit to tell me if there is clorine present once it has been filtered. thanks any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## sunny231 (Aug 21, 2010)

a good and reliable brand of air pump are the pondmaster ap series. for u i would think about getting the ap-100. i read a lot and did a lot of research on the best bang for the buck pumps with really good reviews and rebuild kits easy to find. ap has it all. im waiting on my order of the ap-40 which cost 104 from kensfish.com. the ap-100 isnt that much off. consider it. it would run all ur tanks np if u would like!


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

the rainfresh water filter is actually a water filter you place on the main waterline entering your house, it main purpose is to remove clorine from your drinking water as well as pick up any metal and dirt deposits. Many people use a water filter such as this to remove chlorine to aid in safer water changes. I appreciate your interest, but my question is, for the people who prefilter their household water, is it necessary to add another filter to the "tap" that u utilize for your water changes. I curious if this would defeat having to add prime to my muliple tanks when performing weekly water changes. i'm trying to come up with money saving ideas.

:fish: i love your videos, thanks GamerAlive0.


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

sunny231 said:


> a good and reliable brand of air pump are the pondmaster ap series. for u i would think about getting the ap-100. i read a lot and did a lot of research on the best bang for the buck pumps with really good reviews and rebuild kits easy to find. ap has it all. im waiting on my order of the ap-40 which cost 104 from kensfish.com. the ap-100 isnt that much off. consider it. it would run all ur tanks np if u would like!


watched your u tube video, very nice, i'm wondering how loud it will be when u get your manifold's up and running. i wonder if those closed lines off the manifold add backpressure, hense noise. anyway i'll be watching your future updates as i am a subscriber


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

how do u post pics?


----------

